# Name My New Band? Help?



## scottro202 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Guys! Long time no post round here.

Well, I have a new band. I like to call it really loud rock and roll. We're all really digging everything we have going on, everybody's dedicated enough, and things are going great but we have no name!!! We've been struggling to come up with one for a month or so now and well I'm bored and figured I'd enlist the help of the fine people of ss.org 

So, here's a link to a song we recorded. We did the first guitar track (the one with the solo), bass and drums all live into an ADAT digital multitrack recorder, dedicated rhythm guitar double and vocals were overdubbed. This is a rough mix so things aren't even panned or leveled necessarily right yet, but it's close enough to give people an idea of the project as of yet. 

SoundClick artist: Scotty K - Well, I go by many names... But you can call me Scotty. This is my soundclick, feel free to click o

Anyways, any advice for us that helps lead to us having a kickass name will be appreciated. 

Peace,

Scotty 

TL,DR: Listen to that song, help me name my new band.


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pick something you all collectively like or share and work with that!

Otherwise....

Locked Cabinet
Ice Quencher
Fire Extinguisher
Under the Mat
Weigh the Scale



Pickle Puncher
Staple to the Foot
(Your name) and the Shredettes

-_- I'm terrible with names...


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 27, 2013)

Viscous Prolapse


----------



## guitarguyMT (Feb 27, 2013)

Third Nipple
The Fourth Leg
Under the Bridge
Troll's Hammer

I'm not sure how good I am at this either. I almost wanted to name the last band I was in Fetal Fornication... but then I realized how bad of an idea that was, haha.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 27, 2013)

Smell the Glove


----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 27, 2013)

Just play really loud metal and follow the diagram.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 27, 2013)

+1 for third nipple


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 5, 2013)

It reminds me kind of early 90s pop punk (think NoFX or whatnot) and the 80s Hardcore Movement (Agnostic Frontish). 

As such I will suggest:
The Black Christ Punchers
The 182 Offspring Day
Don't Call Me White
No Religion for the Damned
Flag for a Dead Youth
FUCK WOOLWORTH'S!
Bleeding Anal Plugs


I haven't figured out if this post is serious or not yet...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 for Don't Call Me White


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 7, 2013)

Man,I feel like the intro section is quite a lot sounding like this


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> +1 for Don't Call Me White


 
Thats my co-guitarist's go to "I'm drunk at a BBQ and someone handed me an acoustic" song. So +1 for that shit here too!


----------



## sage (Mar 8, 2013)

troisième mamelon

It's French for Third Nipple. Has a classy ring to it.


----------



## asher (Mar 8, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> +1 for third nipple



Scaramanga? Do it obtusely.


----------



## kamello (Mar 8, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> +1 for third nipple




I was going to suggest ''Hard Nipples''


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 9, 2013)

Just come up with a classy, creative anagram.

T.I.T.S.

(For example.)


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

Dynamit Facemask


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Mar 9, 2013)

Morige - creator, The Lord of the Sky sitting on a golden throne.

Its a god from Georgian mythology but whatever your from the state Georgia.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 9, 2013)

Skittles


----------



## Pav (Mar 9, 2013)

Isn't this the one thing above all that you aren't supposed to ask an online forum and expect serious replies?


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 9, 2013)

Alright, these are totally serious suggestions:


The Pee-Pee Touchers

The Coochie Sniffers

Mitt Romney and the Booty Slappers

Diamond Cocks

Raging Loners

The Pubes

Old Ladies With Guns

The Cheek Spreaders

Pooty Tang and Company

Allegra's Window

Gullah Gullah Island

and if you want to reach a more urban audience:

The Block Huggers

The Brick Flippers

Pooty Tang and the Astronauts



Welp, there you go, man. I'm sure one of my suggestions will be the one. Good luck, bud


----------



## isispelican (Mar 9, 2013)

fluffy bunny feet


----------



## Pav (Mar 9, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Alright, these are totally serious suggestions:
> 
> 
> The Pee-Pee Touchers
> ...


If you don't find your answer here, you probably shouldn't be starting a band.


----------



## asher (Mar 9, 2013)

I actually rather like Raging Loners


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 10, 2013)

asher said:


> I actually rather like Raging Loners



Yeah, I think Raging Loners and Old Ladies With Guns were probably the most actually usable ones. haha

Maybe The Pubes for a punk band or something.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 10, 2013)

because its required for this topic..... 

Pump-Action Jesus


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 11, 2013)

We actually may have a consensus on a name. "Paul is Dead"


----------



## Albionic (Mar 16, 2013)

the scotty k experience


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2013)

Lacking Inspiration?


----------



## engage757 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was in a bar band named Foopa George and the Gonholaidsyphilitis in High school, you are more the welcome to use it.


----------

